# South American marine toad(rhinella marina) male or female?



## teresaf (Jun 12, 2018)

Help! I want to name my new little friend but I don't really know how to tell if she's male or female. I'm leaning towards female. She's about 8" from snout to vent if that helps! I haven't heard a peep out of her even though I've held her in different ways.... If I need to get more pictures that's fine just let me know what you need...thanks. Super psyched! I've always loved toads!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheesh, that's a tough one. I understand males grow sturdier forearms during breeding season and females grow larger than males, but unless you have a male and female side by side, I think it would be hard to tell. ???


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Did you try kissing it? Ya never know.....


----------



## mrnewberry (Jun 12, 2018)

Big toad!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 12, 2018)

I would have no idea how to sex a toad. I'm pretty much lost with any critter who's junk is not on the outside. But that is the coolest toad I think I have ever seen. Congratulations on your new pet, it's beautiful.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 12, 2018)

Who is the toad Guru on this forum?


----------



## teresaf (Jun 12, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I would have no idea how to sex a toad. I'm pretty much lost with any critter who's junk is not on the outside. But that is the coolest toad I think I have ever seen. Congratulations on your new pet, it's beautiful.


Thank you! I saw it at the reptile show in Tampa and thought so too.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 12, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Did you try kissing it? Ya never know.....


Duh! Tried that first thing! LOL


----------



## teresaf (Jun 12, 2018)

No one knows toads? I figured SOMEONE here would know toads...


----------

